# Rock band



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG how cool is this game  Went round my Bros house on Sat and he had the whole lot drums etc, after playing on that for about 3hours, had to go get the same:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Seeing Suzy Perry in leather trousers on the Gadget Show was more than good enough for me...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOl, saw you playing on it via xbox 'live' yesterday! 

£150+ is an xbox console mind let alone a bloody game!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> LOl, saw you playing on it via xbox 'live' yesterday!
> 
> £150+ is an xbox console mind let alone a bloody game!


Dont you "chaps" want to play then :lol:

Its worth it, it keeps her off my back for ages


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Take it you chaps are getting Grid


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Guitar Hero is as far as I will take it. Singing is where I draw the line! 

Drums look cool though!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess you could but the kit and split it between your mates, that way you could split the cost too 

Johnny 

ps. yes I will probably get Grid Mr Brazo


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

will be like the Wii ..cool for a month...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

If its cool for a month, its cool with me 

Ps i dont do no singing, Mike came around after a night in the pub and done singing last night was sooooooooo funny


----------

